# Etsy ?



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Im not sure if this falls into the off topic category or not but has anyone on here ever sold there creations on Etsy? If so im curious about the process and your experiences with it. Is it worth it? Have you made any money off of the site? Is there any market for cattys on the etsy site? If anyone as used it I would really appreciate a little feed back, thanks everybody.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hey ceedub. I have looked into it and the % of the sale they ask for seems reasonable. There are a couple of SS sellers on there but it doesn't seem like they are shifting numbers. (Hella-Slingshots are on there) I felt that it was the wrong market and decided against.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

f00by said:


> Hey ceedub. I have looked into it and the % of the sale they ask for seems reasonable. There are a couple of SS sellers on there but it doesn't seem like they are shifting numbers. (Hella-Slingshots are on there) I felt that it was the wrong market and decided against.


Thanks for replying, im not trying to under cut anyone that sells there or creep in on anyones turf, I just cant help my self. I always am making something and have always wanted to find a way to make a little extra off of the stuff i make. Etsy seemed like an intreguing option to me. Ive tried selling at a few local consignment shops to no avail. Im just always looking for a way to make a buck off of my stuff.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It looks like a chick site to me. Even the men's section looks like a chick site.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> It looks like a chick site to me. Even the men's section looks like a chick site.


It is, but im running out of family, friends and co-workers to sell my stuff to.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Saderath from this forum sells his on there. Took a look theres quite a few pages of various makers on there actually.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I never made a shop, but it's something I looked at. Personally I didn't see the value... rightly or wrongly I believe I would be competing against stamped metal slingshots with riveted on knife scales. I do not wish to split hairs but I question the "value" of the market: to my mind a natural is worth a good bit more, a 'good' natural a heaven-load more and a 'great' natural...well we all have our opinions right? My other comment is for me I find it time consuming to cut the retaining grooves by hand, having watched Bill Hays use a router to "blast" the four sides of a 'board cut' in SECONDS... I wonder if the effort if worth it? Time for a Dremel jig I think...

In my opinion there is space in the market.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ceedub said:


> f00by said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ceedub. I have looked into it and the % of the sale they ask for seems reasonable. There are a couple of SS sellers on there but it doesn't seem like they are shifting numbers. (Hella-Slingshots are on there) I felt that it was the wrong market and decided against.
> ...


Ceedub, have you tried to sell in the "for sale by individuals" section here on the forum?


----------

